# Meetings > Workshops >  Linux Fest

## nvak

Πόσα άτομα θα παρακολουθήσουν το σεμινάριο Linux ?
Τί εξοπλισμός θα χρειασθεί ? ( server pcs δίκτυο )
πόσες μέρες, ώρες ?
Πρόγραμμα , εκπαιδευτές ?
Οργανώστε αυτά δημοσιεύστε τα 
και θα βρεθεί ο χώρος

( κανονίζουμε και ένα πλάκωμα fest για όσους θέλουν να ξεδώσουν !!! )

----------


## JS

Πόσα άτομα θα παρακολουθήσουν το σεμινάριο Linux ? -> Εξαρτάται απο τον χώρο.
Τί εξοπλισμός θα χρειασθεί ? ( server pcs δίκτυο ) -> Λίγο Ινετ θα ήταν καλό
πόσες μέρες, ώρες ? -> 2 8άωρα φτάνουν για έτσι όπως το έχουμε σκεφτεί
Πρόγραμμα , εκπαιδευτές ? -> Θα είχε ανακοινωθεί αν είχε προχωρήσει το θέμα
Οργανώστε αυτά δημοσιεύστε τα και θα βρεθεί ο χώρος ---> Χωωωωωρεεε ;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πέρα απο την πλάκα...δεν είναι επαγγελματικές δουλειές και δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να κάνει τέτοια δημόσια ανακοίνωση όταν δεν ξέρει που σκατά και ΑΝ μπορεί να γίνει. Νομίζω οτι η λογική που λες είναι λάθος. Απο ότι είδες όμως τα είχα στο μυαλό μου όλα έτοιμα , απλά δεν τα ανακοίνωνα κάπου.

----------


## nvak

Δεν ζήτησα κάποια στοιχεία τυχαία.
Αν χρειαζόμαστε αμφιθέατρο ή αίθουσα 20 ατόμων έχει να κάνει με το σεμινάριο και το πρόγραμμά του.
Τέλος πάντων μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ για αίθουσα σεμιναρίων πλήρως εξοπλισμένη ( 20-25 άτομα), ή για τον χώρο της ΕΘΕΜ ( που θέλει ένα σκούπισμα και δεν διαφέρει προς το παρόν από αποθήκη ), ή για αίθουσα παρουσιάσεων των 70 ατόμων.

----------


## JS

Οι 2 μέρες θα είναι για αρχάριους και μέσους (αντίστοιχα η 1η και η δεύτερη).
Δεν θα χρειαστεί να έχουν όλοι απο ένα PC εκτός και αν κάποιος θέλει να κανει ταυτόχρονα και δοκιμές. Μπορεί όμως να γίνει και με σημειώσεις (εγώ αυτό θα έκανα).
Θα ξεκινήσει με μπλα μπλα περι filesystem, kernel,... και θα συνεχιστεί ίσως και μέχρι compile πυρήνα (λέω...).
Δεν θα έχει καμμία σχέση με στήσιμο router ή management απλά θα είναι μια καλή εισαγωγή στο linux.
Αργότερα αν κάνουμε πάλι ένα routerofest θα χρειαστεί χώρος με PC.
Αν όντως μπορείς να βρείς χώρο , η δουλεία είναι η εξής. Μου λες πότε είναι διαθέσιμος ο χώρος (μόνο Σαββατοκύριακα), συννενοούμαι εγώ με τον Αντώνη και βρίσκουμε κοινή Ημ/νια. Τότε ανακοινώνουμε πλήρες πρόγραμμα και λεπτομέρειες  :: 
Ανάλογα με τον χώρο θα είναι και οι μαθητές. Αν μπορούμε μέχρι 20 , τότε θα έρθουν οι 20 πρώτοι που θα δηλώσουν. Αν υπάρχουν πια 200 που θέλουν να έρθουν χαρά μου είναι να κρατήσω καλές σημειώσεις και να κάνω εγώ το επόμενο (να μην πρήζουμε συνέχεια τον ίδιο  ::  ).
Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό είναι να έχουμε έναν projector.
Δεν νομίζω να ξέχασα κατι...

----------


## DiGi

Αν γίνει κάποιο Linux fest θα ήθελα 1-2 ώρες από το πρόγραμμα για να δείξω λίγα πράματα για τους router της cisco και το πως παίζουν στο awmn.

----------


## JS

> Αν γίνει κάποιο Linux fest θα ήθελα 1-2 ώρες από το πρόγραμμα για να δείξω λίγα πράματα για τους router της cisco και το πως παίζουν στο awmn.


Μου αρέσει που ρωτάς !!!

----------


## Alexandros

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω Γιάννη να πάρεις όλα τα σχετικά με το fest posts και να τα βάλεις σε νέο θέμα.

Τι άλλο θα δούνε τα μάτια μου πια. Σε λίγο ο κόσμος θα νομίζει ότι για να γίνει linux fest θα πρέπει να συγκληθεί και να γνωμοδοτήσει η ΠΕ  ::  

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με το που γράφει κάποιος στο forum του συλλόγου χάνει την αίσθηση της λογικής, της αισθητικής και της συνέπειας.

Το μπάχαλο δεν είνει μόνο η συνέπεια του κακού, αλλά ενίοτε και η αιτία.

Για κλάματα είμαστε!!!

ΑΜΗΝ

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## DiGi

Καλά είναι εδώ ελπίζω σύντομα να το οργανώσουμε.

----------


## JS

> Και εγώ θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω Γιάννη να πάρεις όλα τα σχετικά με το fest posts και να τα βάλεις σε νέο θέμα.
> 
> Τι άλλο θα δούνε τα μάτια μου πια. Σε λίγο ο κόσμος θα νομίζει ότι για να γίνει linux fest θα πρέπει να συγκληθεί και να γνωμοδοτήσει η ΠΕ  
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με το που γράφει κάποιος στο forum του συλλόγου χάνει την αίσθηση της λογικής, της αισθητικής και της συνέπειας.
> 
> Το μπάχαλο δεν είνει μόνο η συνέπεια του κακού, αλλά ενίοτε και η αιτία.
> 
> Για κλάματα είμαστε!!!
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο αλλά μην το τραβάς τόσο βρε...απλά ρώτησε κάτι και το απάντησα απο κάτω. Ήτανε δεδομένο οτι θα το μεταφέρατε. Δεν περίμενα οτι θα συζητάμε εκεί για το fest.
Συγγνώμη πάντως αν θεωρείς οτι το τράβηξα εγώ.

----------


## pavlidisd

Nα και κάτι ενδιαφέρον! Ωραία!  ::  

Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι μου λέτε, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα είμαι εκεί για να μάθω...

DiGi: μάζεψε ότι απορίες έχεις στο linux να σου τις λύσω εκεί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Στα linux fest που έχω παρευρεθεί γίνεται εγκατάσταση ή επίδειξη linux distros και όχι εκπαίδευση...
Οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του topic για να ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα σ' αυτό που προγραμματίζετε να κάνετε.

Στην εκδήλωση της 26/4 έχει ήδη συζητηθεί οτι θα υπάρχει linux fest. 
Επιπλέον οι άνθρωποι του ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ ήταν πρόθυμοι να καλύψουν το κόστος και ενός cd με την awmn distro. 
Η πρόταση έγινε, αλλά, η περίφημη awmn distro δεν ήταν διαθέσιμη από την πλευρά μας...  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Στα linux fest που έχω παρευρεθεί γίνεται εγκατάσταση ή επίδειξη linux distros και όχι εκπαίδευση...
> Οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του topic για να ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα σ' αυτό που προγραμματίζετε να κάνετε.
> 
> Στην εκδήλωση της 26/4 έχει ήδη συζητηθεί οτι θα υπάρχει linux fest. 
> Επιπλέον οι άνθρωποι του ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ ήταν πρόθυμοι να καλύψουν το κόστος και ενός cd με την awmn distro. 
> Η πρόταση έγινε, αλλά, η περίφημη awmn distro δεν ήταν διαθέσιμη από την πλευρά μας...


Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει awmn distro;
Είχα παρόμοια συζήτηση με τον Στέλιο/Ifaisto (ο οποίος μάλιστα μου έδωσε και deadline για το CD), γιατί υπόσχεστε πράγματα που δεν είμαστε σε θέση να δώσουμε;

_Μην το κάνεις flame, δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω αν η απάντηση σου με προσβάλει.-_

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν de facto πράγματα που χαρακτηρίζουν ένα linux festival εκτός ότι ασχολούνται με linux. Τώρα αν άλλοι κάνουν μόνο install ή μόνο επίδειξη είναι νομίζω στην κρίση του οργανωτή.

Το festival ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ είναι πολύ καλό αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί αναφέρεται εδώ. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα ούτε ανταγωνισμού ούτε κάποιου άλλου κωλήματος. Τα παιδιά έχουν προθυμία να δείξουν μερικά πράγματα σε όποιους ενδιαφέρονται.  ::  

Αν το κανονίσετε πάντω πολύ θα ήθελα να βρεθώ και εγώ (επιτέλους), να σας διδάξω εννοείται - με τον pavlidisd  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> *Capvar*
> 
> 
> 
> Εγγραφή: 24 Νοέ 2002
> Δημοσιεύσεις: 832
> Τόπος: Athens
> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Απρ 06, 2004 10:22 pm Θέμα δημοσίευσης: 
> 
> ...

----------


## nvak

Ok εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να συνεννοηθώ για τον χώρο ( την αίθουσα παρουσιάσεων ).
Ελπίζω να τους βρω αλλιώς μετά το Πάσχα.
Στην ανάγκη πάμε στη ΕΘΕΜ μόνο που θα χρειασθούμε καρέκλες και λίγη δουλειά προετοιμασίας .

----------


## dti

> Το festival ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ είναι πολύ καλό αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί αναφέρεται εδώ.


Το οτι το awmn είναι συνδιοργανωτής της εκδήλωσης σου λέει κάτι;
Τί καλύτερο λοιπόν να έλθει ο κόσμος του awmn που ενδιαφέρεται σε μια τέτοια εκδήλωση;

----------


## Mick Flemm

άμα με χρειαστείτε μπορώ να βοηθήσω κι εγώ...

----------


## racer

Εάν γίνει μετά τον Μάιο τότε προφανώς θα μπορώ να συμμετέχω. Από Linux δεν ξέρω αλλά μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα να κάνω μια 10λεπτη παρουσίαση FreeBSD vs Linux στο ... τέλος εάν έχουμε χρόνο  :: 

Αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως μπαλαντέρ, ανάλογα πώς θα πάει το υπόλοιπο πρόγραμμα, εφόσον μιλάμε για Linux είναι καλό ο κόσμος να μάθει ότι το Linux δεν είναι ούτε η μόνη λύση ούτε η καλύτερη από άποψη απόδοσης. Επιπλέον η παρουσίαση μπορεί να περιέχει ιστορικά γεγονότα, διαχωρισμό Linux/Unix τι είναι τα distro κ.λ.π.

Εναλλακτικά μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με τα θέματα ασφαλείας και σε συνεργασία με κάποιον linuxά του AWMN να παρουσιάσουμε τον τρόπο επίλυσης των βασικών προβλημάτων ασφαλείας στο Linux.

Επί της ουσίας, εάν γίνει Linux fest και αν γίνει σωστά τότε ο Σύλλογος θα πρέπει να παρέχει κάποιο είδος πιστοποιητικού παρακολούθησης.

----------


## JS

Παιδία ωραίες οι ιδέες (μέσα είμαι και σε αυτά που λές racer) αλλά την άλλη φορά είδαμε οτι ο χρόνος είναι πάντα λίγος :Ρ
Οπότε κάτσε να κάνουμε τις 2 μέρες μια καλή και γερή εισαγωγή με πολλές σημειώσεις και μακάρι να κάνουμε αλλα 10,100,1000 σεμηνάρια !!!
Τιμιτικά νομίζω ένα 2ωρο το αξίζει ο digi (στο διάλλειμα φυσικά και αφού θα έχουμε πάει όλοι για τυρόπιτες).
@nvak
Επειδή μιας βιάζει λίγο το θέμα είμαι πρόθυμος να έρθω να καθαρίσουμε έστω ένα δωμάτιο απο τον χώρο που αναφέρεις αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά αν θέλετε για κάτι μέσα στο Πάσχα αλλιώς εγώ μετά την εξεταστική πάλι...

----------


## wiresounds

> Αν γίνει κάποιο Linux fest θα ήθελα 1-2 ώρες από το πρόγραμμα για να δείξω λίγα πράματα για τους router της cisco και το πως παίζουν στο awmn.


Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε ένα Cisco setup fest. Θα μπορούσα να φέρω ένα AP340 για την περίσταση.
Μια ιδέα και αυτή

----------


## nvak

Αν κατάλαβα καλλά θέλετε να γίνει μέσα στο Πάσχα.
Οι αίθουσες που είχα στα υπ' όψιν δεν μπορούν να κλεισθούν γιατί δεν βρίσκω κανέναν σήμερα λόγω αδειών ( θα λείπουν μέχρι του Θωμά ).
Μπορούμε να κλείσουμε στο Πανεπιστήμιο (Ηλίσια) αίθουσα στις μέρες τεττάρτη πέμπτη παρασκευή μετά το Πάσχα. Ίσως και ΣΚ του Θωμά αλλά σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση πρέπει να κατεβάσω έναν καθηγητή να μας ανοίξει.
Προτείνετε μέρα και μόλις μαζευτούν οι ενδειαφερόμενοι το προχωράω.

----------


## DiGi

Καθημερινές δεν μπορώ με τίποτα οπότε μόνο Σ/Κ.
Εκτός απο της 24/4/2004 που θα είμαι εκτός Ελλάδας μέχρι και τον Μάιο είμαι free.

----------


## JS

Μπορεί να γίνει μόνο ΣΚ. Οι περισσότεροι δυστυχώς τότε μπορούμε  :: 
Προτείνω 2 λύσεις.
ΣΚ 17/18 Απριλίου
ΣΚ 24/25 Απριλίου
Θα ρωτήσω ποιό είναι και εφικτό και απο πλευράς shock αλλά λέω απο τώρα να μαζέψουμε εντυπώσεις.
Γιάννη θα λείπεις μόνο 24 ; Δηλαδή αν γίνει 24,25 μπορείς να είσαι την δεύτερη ημέρα (και για το θέμα cisco και για βοήθεια στο linux) ;

----------


## DiGi

Ναι 25 είναι οκ ... για linux υπάρχουν άλλοι που πιστέυω ότι ξέρουν περισσότερα.

----------


## dti

> Μπορεί να γίνει μόνο ΣΚ. Οι περισσότεροι δυστυχώς τότε μπορούμε 
> Προτείνω 2 λύσεις.
> ΣΚ 17/18 Απριλίου
> ΣΚ 24/25 Απριλίου
> Θα ρωτήσω ποιό είναι και εφικτό και απο πλευράς shock αλλά λέω απο τώρα να μαζέψουμε εντυπώσεις.
> Γιάννη θα λείπεις μόνο 24 ; Δηλαδή αν γίνει 24,25 μπορείς να είσαι την δεύτερη ημέρα (και για το θέμα cisco και για βοήθεια στο linux) ;


Για να μαζέψω λοιπόν κι εγώ εντυπώσεις, σας υπενθυμίζω οτι στις 26/4 ημέρα Δευτέρα θα είναι η εκδήλωση του ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ. Τις 2 προηγούμενες ημέρες θα στήνουμε στον χώρο της εκδήλωσης. 
Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει οτι θα πρέπει να ματαιωθεί οπωσδήποτε το linux fest σας, αλλά η εισήγησή μου στο Δ.Σ. θα είναι να μην γίνει αυτή η εκδήλωση το Σαββατοκύριακο ακριβώς πριν από την εκδήλωση του ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ.

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα Δ.Σ. Το festival το οργανώνουν ορισμένα άτομα γιατί θέλουν να προσφέρουν γνώσεις. Εκτός και αν δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά...οπότε γραψτε λάθος.

Το ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και θα πρέπει να συμμετέχουμε και εκεί. Εκτός πάλι αν κάνω λάθος και είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που οργανώνεται εδώ.

----------


## dti

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα Δ.Σ. Το festival το οργανώνουν ορισμένα άτομα γιατί θέλουν να προσφέρουν γνώσεις. Εκτός και αν δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά...οπότε γραψτε λάθος.


To linux fest συζητάτε να το κάνετε σε χώρο που θα εξασφαλιστεί από μέλος του Συλλόγου και θα είναι υπό την αιγίδα του Συλλόγου...
Κάποιοι μάλιστα κάποτε έλεγαν και για κάποιο μικρό ποσό συμμετοχής σ' αυτό ώστε να βγαίνουν τα λειτουργικά έξοδα, αλλά και να δίδεται κάποιο χαρτί που πιστοποιεί την παρακολούθηση του σεμιναρίου.

Προσωπικά προτιμώ ο shock να είναι την Κυριακή 25/4/2004 στο Πολυτεχνείο και να βοηθήσει όπου χρειαστεί, αν φυσικά θέλει και του το επιτρέπουν οι οικογενειακές του υποχρεώσεις. 




> Το ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και θα πρέπει να συμμετέχουμε και εκεί. Εκτός πάλι αν κάνω λάθος και είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που οργανώνεται εδώ.


Θα σε παραπέμψω στη σελίδα του ellak για να διαβάσεις το πρόγραμμα εκδηλώσεων...

----------


## xaotikos

Για το ότι είναι θέμα Συλλόγου δεν μπορώ να πω, μπερδεύτικα τελικά ποιος το οργανώνει...

Αλλά διάβασα το πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης για το ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ και εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που θέλουν να κάνουν τα παιδιά. 
Το ένα μιλάει για το ελεύθερο λογισμικό γενικότερα και έχει κάποιες αναφορές σε χρήσεις του (kde enviroment, debian κλπ). Είναι πολύ θετικό ότι συμμετέχουμε και εμείς και πρέπει να δώσουμε βροντερό παρών και να παρουσιάσουμε το κομμάτι μας όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα.

Το fest που λένε εδώ όμως έχει ένα σκοπό. Την εισαγωγή στο linux (και ίσως σε cisco ή/και freebsd). Συγκεκριμένο θέμα με στόχο να μάθουμε 5-10 χρήσιμα πράγματα ώστε σιγά σιγά να μπορούμε και μόνοι μας να ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε τελικά στους routers μας και γιατί όχι να καταφέρουμε να τους λειτουργούμε εντελώς αυτόνομα. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση το ένα με το άλλο και πρέπει να στηρίξουμε και τα 2. Τέλως πάντων...

----------


## JS

Συμφωνώ εν γένει με το να μην πέσουν την ίδια μέρα. Αλλά απο την άλλη ΘΕΛΩ να γίνει σύντομα. Τα έσοδα δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με το χαρτί. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω ως στόχο να αγαπήσει ο B52 και ο Capvar το linux και να βγάλουν τα win.
Και κάτι συνοπτικό με ουσία...

Το ένα είναι διαφήμιση και το άλλο χρήσιμο για την λειτουργία του δίκτυου.

και ΔΕΝ είναι το Fest "σας" αλλά το fest ΜΑΣ !!! Δεν νομίζω να έπαψες να θεωρείς την τεχνική πλευτά του ΑΜΔΑ ανύπαρκτη και άχρηστη. Είναι κρίμα να υποτιμάται έτσι μια προσπάθεια.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν γίνει 17/18 είμαι μέσα κι εγώ για να βοηθίσω όπου χρειαστεί...

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι θα βοηθήσω πολύ στο Linux γιατί υπάρχουν άτομα που το παίζουν στα δάκτυλα αλλά στην διοργάνωση και στα σχετικά αν χρειαστεί κάτι είμαι μέσα.

----------


## JS

Ο Αντώνης δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί λόγω σοβαρότατων προβλημάτων. Έτσι λοιπόν το βύσμα μου ο καθηγητής δεν υφίσταται πλέον, εγώ έχω σιχαθεί την αντίδραση και την γρουσουζιά οπότε δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο με την διοργάνωση.
Βρείτε μέρος, μέρα, outline του σεμιναρίου, καθηγητή και στείλτε μου ένα pm να έρθω με σκούπες να καθαρίσουμε τον χώρο  :: 
Αν καταφέρω να πάρω κάποιο outline απο τον shock θα είναι πολύ καλό μιας και τα είχε πολύ καλά οργανανωμένα στο μυαλό του.



Αντώνη κουράγιο...  ::

----------


## andreas

Μηπως, με ολο τον σεβασμο, γινεται να ΜΗΝ γινει ΠΑΛΙ για αρχαριους? Να γινει κατι πιο προχωρημενο (αυτο που ειχαμε αφησει την προηγουμενη φορα?) . Π.χ. κατι σε zebra, routing , ktl ?

Η τουλαχτιστον 1 μερα για αρχαριους και 1 για πιο προχωρημενους? 

Περιμενω τα κλασσικα υβριστικα πμ  ::

----------


## koki

Επειδή έχω υπόψη τις γενικές γραμμές, τολμώ να απαντήσω αντι του JS (πιθανώς). δεν επρόκειτο για Εισαγωγικό μάθημα στo AWMN. Αλλά για linux, και έτσι όπως είχαν σκοπό να γίνει, λίγη σχέση είχε και με τα linux fest μας του παρελθόντος. Ηταν πιο πολύ "μάθημα" και λιγότερο "να στήσουμε όλοι μαζί το pc σου"  :: 
Τα "προχωρημένων" θα γίνουν και αυτά, αλλά είσαι σίγουρος ότι περνάς το πρελίμιναρι?  ::

----------


## andreas

Για να μην παρεξηγηθω! Δεν λεω να μην γινουν για αρχαριους, απλα να κανουμε και καποιο για πιο "προχωρημενα" ζητηματα .... 
Να λυσουμε καποιες αποριες που εχουμε..... 

Αρκει να γινει.... (αν το κανετε 2 * 8ωρο την δευτερη μερα ολοι θα ειναι κλαταρισμενοι - οπως ειμασταν την προηγουμενη φορα)

----------


## JS

Η ιδέα ήταν ένα 2ήμερο μάθημα χωρίς PCια (αν φέρει κανείς καλώς). Μάθημα σημαίνει ένας που θα λέει, λέει, ... και 10-20 που θα γράφουν / ακούν /...
Κάτι σαν Παν/μιο. Την άλλη φορά είχαμε κουραστεί πολύ γιατί είχαμε να λύσουμε 200 απορίες που δεν είχαμε καν έτοιμες απαντήσεις. Επίσης την δεύτερη μέρα έλειπε ο Αντώνης λόγω επείγοντος περιστατικού.
Υπάρχουν ακόμα άτομα στο ΑΜΔΑ που δεν έχουν ιδέα απο linux. Ακόμα χειρότερα, που μας ζητάνε να τους πούμε 1-2 πράγματα και εμείς δεν κάνουμε κάτι.
Αυτός που ξέρει αρκετά linux μπορεί να μάθει τα πάντα απο εκεί και πέρα με την χρήση της εντολής: man
Αν τώρα είναι κάποια ερώτηση που είναι πιο "τεχνική", το forum είναι ότι πιο κατάλληλο για την δουλειά.
Όταν όμως το 80% των ανθρώπων του ΑΜΔΑ δεν ξέρουν τι είναι το Ext3 , δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μάθημα για τα πλεονεκτήματα της quagga και την εφαρμογή της σε ένα dynamic meshed δίκτυο  ::

----------


## andreas

Η μαν εχει μονο την συνταξη! Δεν λυνει αποριες σε προβληματα configuration (εκει που ειναι το ζουμι  ::  )
Δεν ξερω, ισως φταιει που ειμαι ακομα νεοπας στα services ..... 

[mode προσωπικη αποψη]
Παντως , προβληματα του στυλ "πως κανω ινσταλλ λινουχ" θα μπορουσαν να λυθουν καλυτερα με ενα βιντεακι. Δηλαδη: καθονται μια μερα 2 ατομα , κανουν ενα ινσταλλ , το τραβανε. το ανεβαζουν σε divx και τελος! Μικροαποριες που θα μπορουσαν να εμφανιστουν λυνονται ευκολα.... 
Δεν μπορεις να το εξηγησεις αμα δεν το βλεπει.... 
[/mode προσωπικη αποψη]

Anyway, οτι πει το αφεντικο
 ::

----------


## JS

Δεν μιλάμε για το install.
Μιλάμε οτι το linux/... έχει 1000άδες προγράμματα που σου κάνουν την ζωή εύκολη και δεν έχεις ιδέα τι κάνουν. Κάθε μέρα ανακαλύπτω κάτι που με ενθουσιάζει.
Όποιος έχει φτάσει στο σημείο να μπορεί να ψάχνει ΔΕΝ έχει ανάγκη απο κάποιον να του μάθει. Αυτή είναι η μαγεία...Στο linux θέλεις μόνο ένα απλό σπρώξιμο...μετά πωρώνεσαι να μαθαίνεις.
Αν έχεις κολλήσει σε ρυθμίσεις λύσεις θα βρείς στο internet (forums,google,...).
Τί θα σε βοήθαγε ένα linux fest που θα ήταν διδάσκων ένας (ή δυο,ή...) απο όσους ξέρουν linux στον κόσμο ; Στο forum μόνο έχουμε 2-3-4 που ξέρουν πάρα πολύ καλά και δικτυακά και linux.Ρώτα  :: 
Το linux fest "εφευρέθηκε" για όλους εμάς που δεν ξέραμε αν η οθόνη login μετά το Install είναι κάποιο σφάλμα ή όχι  :: 

Όσον αφορά στα services , σχεδόν όλα τα έφτιαξα μόνος μου με πολύ googling. Συμφωνώ θα ήταν πιο γρήγορο αν μου λύνανε τις απορίες , αλλά άχρηστο γιατί δεν θα μάθαινα  :: 
Το ψάξιμο είναι όλη η μαγεία. Αν δεν ξεσκιστείς 10 μέρες πάνω απο την κονσόλα να βρεις πώς θα έχεις διαφορετικά configs ανα ΙΡ στο vsftp πως να το ευχαριστηθείς ;;;
Άλλωστε δεν είμαστε καμμια εταιρία που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να φτιάξουμε services για τον πελάτη. Για τον χαβαλέ μας το κάνουμε.

Και κάτι άλλο.
Ας γράψει ο καθένας τι θα ήθελε να ακούσει στα 3 επίπεδα των linux fest.
begginer/intermediate/advaned

Ξεκινάω (σε πολύ γενικές γραμμές)
Begginer
Θεωρία περι Unix (structure, file systems, λίγο ιστορία,...)
Install
Τα πάντα περί κονσόλας (βασικές εντολές, αρχεία ρυθμίσεων, vi  ::  )
Χρήστες, permissions και γενικά τα βασικά για να καταλάβεις το linux

Intermediate
Διάφορα χρήσιμα προγράμματα, πιο περίεργα configurations (πχ USB devices) και να φτάνει μέχρι και το πρώτο compile (είτε με τον κλασσικό τρόπο είτε "the debian way" )

Advanced
XFree86
Γνωστά προβλήματα και λύσεις σχετικά με τα Χ
Περίεργα features και πως θα τα ενεργοποιούμε (πχ. ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει DVDRecording, USB mouse, TVin stin nVidia,...)


Όλα αυτά δεν σημαίνει οτι τα ξέρουμε σώνει και καλά. Αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε και στο Ινετ κάποιες λύσεις και να τις παρουσιάσουμε πιο κατανοητά.
Ιδέα Νο2:
Να μαζευτούν 2-3 που καταλαβαίνουν λίγο απο linux, και να συλλέξουν απορίες μας. Μετά να ψάξουν στο Ινετ για πιθανές λύσεις οπου και θα παρουσιάσουν σε ένα άλλο "συνέδρειο" troubleshooting  :: 

Ξέφυγα ε ;

----------


## Ifaistos

> [mode προσωπικη αποψη]
> Παντως , προβληματα του στυλ "πως κανω ινσταλλ λινουχ" θα μπορουσαν να λυθουν καλυτερα με ενα βιντεακι. Δηλαδη: καθονται μια μερα 2 ατομα , κανουν ενα ινσταλλ , το τραβανε. το ανεβαζουν σε divx και τελος! Μικροαποριες που θα μπορουσαν να εμφανιστουν λυνονται ευκολα.... 
> Δεν μπορεις να το εξηγησεις αμα δεν το βλεπει.... 
> [/mode προσωπικη αποψη]


Για την εκδήλωση του ΕΛ/ΑΚ το Hellug ετοιμάζει τέτοια video (για install στα πιο γνωστά distro) το οποίο θα διανεμηθεί με cd κατά την διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης.
(Η ιδέα βασικά ήταν δική μας  ::  )

----------


## andreas

και κατι οφφ-τοπικ
ξερει κανεις που ειναι το "εκθεσιακο κεντρο" της πατρας? Μπορει να παω και την τριτη (να κανω και το ταξιδακι  ::  )

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Σχετικά με την αίθουσα, παλαιότερα, ήθελα να κάνω ένα "τεράστιο" πάρτυ και είχα πάει στον δήμο Ηρακλείου και είχα ρωτήσει αν μπορούνε να μου παραχωρήσουν αίθουσα. Μου απάντησαν ότι μπορούν να δώσουν αίθουσα μόνο σε σύλλογο για εκδήλωση (ό,τι εκδήλωση και αν είναι αυτή + δωρεάν).
Αν θέλετε μπορώ να πεταχτώ την Δευτέρα να μάθω περισσότερα.

Επίσης, αν γίνει Σαββατοκύριακο(τις υπόλοιπες μέρες είμαι Τρίπολη) μπορώ να βοηθήσω και στην διοργάνωση, με σκούπες κτλ, μιας και από Linux τώρα αρχίζω και μαθαίνω.

----------


## dti

Ναι πήγαινε και ρώτα.
Παλιότερα μας είχε πει κι ο zo για αντίστοιχο χώρο στην Πεύκη. Το κακό είναι οτι ο zo σπουδάζει τώρα στην Αγγλία... (αν ακούει όμως...)

----------


## koki

χμμ.. αυτό μου δίνει μια ιδέα. Για να δούμε τι κάνουν τα διαδημοτικά κοννέ μου.

----------


## DiGi

Τελικά θα γίνει ποτέ το fest?
Θα μπορέσω να συμμετάσχω τελικά η θα πρέπει να γραφτώ στον σύλλογο?

----------


## dti

Στα linux fest εννοείται οτι η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αν κάποιος είναι μέλος του Συλλόγου ή όχι.
Αν όμως κριθεί οτι για να αντιμετωπισθούν τα έξοδα της διοργάνωσης πρέπει να πληρωθεί κάποιο συμβολικό ποσό για τη συμμετοχή, ενδεχομένως τα μέλη του Συλλόγου να πληρώσουν λιγότερο ή τίποτε.
Τα παραπάνω είναι από συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς, με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο και δεν απηχούν απαραίτητα τις απόψεις του Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου.

----------


## DiGi

Όπως έχω γραψει ποιο πάνω με ενδιαφέρει να δείξω 1-2 πράματα για τα cisco όχι να κάτσω στην καρέκλα του μαθητή.
Ο καιρός περνάει εργατοώρες χάνονται σε ανούσια θέματα αλλά δουλεία που είναι απαραίτητη δεν γίνετε.

----------


## andreas

Δεν νομιζω οι δασκαλοι να πληρωνουν! ισα ισα που τρωνε και τζαμπα πιτσα!  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

oops !!!
Το ξέχασα εντελώς και δεν πέρασα από τον Δήμο να ρωτήσω αυτό που σας είχα υποσχεθεί!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Θα περάσω την Δευτέρα και θα σας ενημερώσω  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πέρασα σήμερα το πρωί από Δήμο Αμαρουσίου (στις 8:30) και μου είπαν ότι οι υπεύθυνοι των αιθουσών απουσιάζουν και έρχονται μετά τις 9:30 (Δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, δεν γίνετε να πάνε στην δουλειά αγουροξυμνημένοι!!!)

Επειδή μετά όμως είχα κάτι δουλειές στο Μαρούσι πέρασα και από εκεί από το Δημαρχείο και ρώτησα.
Μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μας παραχωρήσουν αίθουσα για εκδήλωση, αρκεί να υποβάλλουμε μια αίτηση. Μου έδωσαν ένα τηλέφωνο και ένα όνομα. 
Αν ενιαφέρεστε, παρακαλώ κάποιος που θα εκπροσωπήσει τον σύλλογο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να του δώσω τα στοιχεία του ανθρώπου.

Επίσης, έχετε υπόψην σας ότι ο ξάδερφός μου δουλεύει σε φωτοτυπικό, οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε και αφίσες για τις διάφορες εκδηλώσεις σε πολύ καλές τιμές.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Να υποθέσω ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται πλέον κανένας;

----------


## koki

Να υποθέσεις ότι θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρεται, και παρακαλώ όλους όσους φέραν τα πάνω κάτω σε "άλλους" καιρούς για τέτοια πράγματα, να κινητοποιηθούν. Δηλαδή μόνο όταν έχει μπούγιο? Αν και πιστεύω ότι απλά κουραστήκαμε από τις φασαρίες, αλλά Ιδού, μια λύση. Ορίστε!!!

----------


## JS

Έχουμε και λέμε...
Εξεταστική, συνέδρεια, ο Αντώνης έχει αρκετά προβλήματα...
Αυτοί που φωνάζανε δεν έχουν ώρες να ασχοληθούν. Συγγνώμη , αργήσατε.

Nothing more critical than timing  ::

----------


## andreas

Ποιος ειναι ο Αντώνης?
Το βασικο προβλημα λογικα ειναι ο χωρος, σωστα? Μεχρι να βρεθει.....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Το βασικο προβλημα λογικα ειναι ο χωρος, σωστα? Μεχρι να βρεθει.....


Άμα διάβαζες 2 Post πιο πάνω θα έβλεπες ότι βρέθηκε χώρος

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Το βασικο προβλημα λογικα ειναι ο χωρος, σωστα? Μεχρι να βρεθει.....
> 
> 
> Άμα διάβαζες 2 Post πιο πάνω θα έβλεπες ότι βρέθηκε χώρος


Ναταν τοσο απλο.....

----------


## wiresounds

Παιδιά εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω πολύ δουλειά για να τρέξω αλλά σε καμιά 15αριά μέρες θα λασκάρω λίγο, οπότε θα το κυνηγήσω το θέμα. Άλλωστε οι φοιτητές είναι κυρίως που ενδιαφέρονται (ξέρω ξέρω, όχι μόνο αυτοί) και έχουν εξεταστική τώρα.
Θα στριμώξω τον JS και τον DiGi (που προσφέρθηκε για εισήγηση σε cisco routers) και θα μιλήσω και με τον Αντώνη για το πότε μπορούν μετά τις 15 Ιουνίου.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Οκ, άμα είναι έτσι, τότε το κανονίζουμε για μετά την εξεταστική για να μας βολεύει όλους. Οπότε υπολογίζουμε αρχές Ιουλίου

----------


## Mika

που θα εισαι Ιταλια  ::   ::

----------

